# Proxxon Scrollsaw!!



## lastminute (26 Apr 2009)

Hello everyone!...new member here... I love woodwork..even just messing around with bits etc..I seem to just see a new woodwork gadget and I want it!! Well, I would like to try a scrollsaw and I have seen reviews of the Proxxon DSH E, a variable speed german made machine. I use the Hegner range at school and for whatever reason I DO NOT LIKE THEM!! I like the idea of the quick change blade mechanism and the low hum noise on the Proxxon...has anyone got one?

Any help or advice will be gratefully received!

Thankyou!


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2009)

I don't have a Proxxon but perhaps someone will be along who can advise you. In the meantime, welcome to the forum  .

Gill


----------



## lastminute (26 Apr 2009)

Thanks Gill...I use the Hegner type blade clamps at school...what a fiddle!! ...are there better/easier/quicker types around?


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2009)

> ...are there better/easier/quicker types around?



I'm not really a good person to answer this because I quite like the Hegner with its 'Quick Clamp' attachment. However, if I was in your boat I would certainly be considering the Fox 16" saw. I've never used a Fox but it's a stablemate of the now departed Delta scroll saws which used to have such a good reputation. The Fox looks to have thumbscrew clamps; if they're anything like DW788 clamps, they should be very quick to operate. 

I've seen photographs of the Proxxon and I'm wondering why it is supplied with a thin tool which looks like a key, presumably to help with blade changing. That would put me on my guard. Added to which, I can recall reading a review of a Proxxon scroll saw a few years ago in GWW which was very uncomplimentary. The design may have changed since then but I'm still wary of the brand.

Gill


----------



## Geoffrey (26 Apr 2009)

Hi Sorry i cannot help on Proxxon but Welcome to the forum

Geoff


----------



## mark sanger (20 May 2009)

Hi 

I have a Proxon although I am a full time turner so perhaps do not use it enough to be able to give you sound advice. 

I am certainly no expert using it and only use it to cut out basic free from shapes for me to crave and place on my hollow forms.

It is certainly quick though to change the blade and has a cam type mechanism at the top. Also blade adjustment is simple. 

However it did stop working the other day ( I have had it about 1 year and done about 8 hrs full work on it) 

I took the electric box apart and hoovered it out and it now works again. I must admit that I would have thought that the electronics box/bit would have been made a bit better so that so much dust did not get in seeing that it is a saw machine

But then in farness I should perhaps cover it up when not in use and take more care of it.

Apart from that I am very happy with it.

Hopefully someone will come along that has had one for longer than me.

.


----------



## Gill (20 May 2009)

Thanks Mark  .

It's always nice to hear from someone who actually owns the tool in question! I wish more people would contribute in such a way - we would all be better informed if they did.

Gill


----------

